# Craftsman 914254622



## muddflea (Jul 8, 2012)

I couldn't find a craftsman area, so I am posting my question here.
No start situation, no crank. I've owned it for 2 years, use it weekly. Went to start it today and nothing. 12+ volts from battery. I have 12 volts to the solenoid from the ignition switch, and 12 volts to the solenoid from the battery. I have 0 volts when trying to start it on the starter side of the solenoid. I bought a new solenoid, same issue. I ohmd out all three safety switchs and they work. I also ohmed them out while they were engaged/disengaged. I'm stuck here. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## muddflea (Jul 8, 2012)

Fixed. Believe it or not, faulty "new" solenoid.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Good to hear you got it fixed I have bought solenoids that where defective brand new too.


----------

